# طلب كتاب Making Natural Liquid Soaps: Herbal Shower Gels / Conditioning Shampoos / Moisturizing Hand



## ك/ محمود جمال (6 مايو 2011)

اللي يقدر يساعد في الحصول علي كتاب

Making Natural Liquid Soaps: Herbal Shower Gels / Conditioning Shampoos / Moisturizing Hand Soaps



فجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## شهبندر (6 مايو 2011)

ليس الكتاب المطلوب ولكن ممكن يفيد :
http://www.filesonic.pl/file/25755289/1615640223.pdf


----------



## ك/ محمود جمال (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا و جزاك الله الخير


----------

